# WW1 RNR Minesweepers



## John Hayden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello fellas,
Just to say hello, this seems a very impressive and friendly site, this is my first try so bear with me.
Can someone kindly point me in the right direction for any info on my Grandfather, I may as well start with the difficult vessel first, a bit of along shot I fear.
In the first world war he was master of an RNR vessel the HMS Chevalier which was a seconded trawler working as a minesweeper. I am told they worked in pairs with a wire strung between them! Sounds very hairy.
His name was Arthur Ernest Hayden from Seaforth Liverpool and he was an experienced merchant man.
I have the list of the ships he served on prior to this in the merchant navy, so I will post queries on the appropriate part of the site for the relevent shipping company.

Thanks, John.(Frogger)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi John and welcome to SN.

I can find no trace of HMS Chevalier under minesweepers in Jane's Fighting Ships of WW1. Maybe we will have more luck with his other vessels - or maybe another member has another reference book which mentions HMS Chevalier. The name seems a bit out of keeping with the names of the other minesweepers listed - most (but not all) named after flowers for some reason.

Anyway, I hope you will enjoy the site.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## John Hayden (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for the helpful and prompt response,

John.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had a look thru Toghill's "Royal Navy Trawlers" Pt1 and Pt2 and can't see any reference to a HMS Chevalier if you have any other names i'll see if I can find anything out for you.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the Voyage


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings John and welcome to the site. Bon voyage.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

If you look for the Rooyal Navy Patrol Service - known as harry Tate's Navy - you might find links to trawlers. A relative of mine (on my Grandfather's side) was lost on a sweeper in WW1 and I was able to find a picture of the sister ship.

Also, you could try the history site concerning the military in WW1. It's called the long, long trail. Google it and see what you come up with.

Good luck!

Jonty


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome John 
I have looked thru my files and cannot help on the Chevalier, During WW1 the Admiralty hired in a huge number of small trawlers to act as cheap anti submarine patrols vessels and mine-sweepers and the Chevalier is probably one of these if the members of this site fail ( and they rarely do) perhaps the Imperial war Museum may be able to help

Rgds & good hunting
Steve W


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Me again john,
Think i have found your Chevalier, not a trawler but a paddle steamer, a lot of these with their shallow draft and good manoeuverability were hauled in by the RN

Enter paddle steamers in a search engine then look for Chevalier

Basic details PS CHEVALIER (II) Builders: J & G Thomson 1866 Propulsion type: Paddle single oscillating two cylinder Owner: David Hutcheson & Co, David MacBrayne Ltd Service

hope this helps
Steve W


----------



## John Hayden (Mar 30, 2007)

Steve Woodward said:


> Me again john,
> Think i have found your Chevalier, not a trawler but a paddle steamer, a lot of these with their shallow draft and good manoeuverability were hauled in by the RN
> 
> Enter paddle steamers in a search engine then look for Chevalier
> ...


I have after all this time found the vessel my Grandfather served on. 
It was in fact called the Henry Chevallier, my father remembered his Dad always referred to it as Chevallier.
I believe he took this vessel as skipper from new around 1917. I would love to find a picture of it, I believe it was built in Scotland as an Admiralty trawler.

A long shot I realise but you never know.

Regards,

John Hayden.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John,

Delighted to hear that you have successfully identified your Grandfather's vessel after all this time.
Hopefully a photograph of *HENRY CHEVALLIER * will turn up before too long.

I have moved your thread into a more appropriate forum since it is hardly "hello" thread material any longer. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John,

From *this* website. This offers a few of her alternative names which may help produce a photograph of her in latter years.

*Ligny/Albert/Ocean Venture*
Built: 1918. Builders: Bow, McLachlan & Co, Paisley. Yard No: 353. Launched: Friday 26th July 1940. Completed: 1918. Registered: February 1939 (at Grimsby). Gross Tons: 277. Nett Tons: 107. Length: 125.7 feet. Beam: 23.4 feet. Draught: 12.8 feet. Quarterdeck: 72 feet. Forecastle: 21 feet. Official Number: 143808. Call Sign: MAEF (in 1925). Original Owners: Built for the Admiralty as Castle Class Trawler *Henry Chevallier*.
Monday 3rd April 1922
Delivered to owners.
1922
The vessel was sold to Societe Anonyme Pecheries a Vapeur, Ostend, Belgium, and renamed Albert.
1938
Sold to the Walbro Fishing Co, Aberdeen.
February 1939
Bought by Consolidated Fisheries, Grimsby, renamed Ligney and registered to Rhondda Steam Fishing, a subsidiary company.
September 1940
Requisitioned by the Admiralty as a minesweeper. Armament: 1 x 12 pounder gun. Admiralty number: FY.1765.
March 1942
Sold to new owners in Aberdeen.
November 1945
Returned to owners.
November 1947
Moved to Leith where she became Ocean Venture.
Fate: Not known.


----------

